# Floating plant ID



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got this yesterday from lfs. Forgot what it was called. Can anyone id please

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it azollea? Or something like that?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Salvinia oblongifolia


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Further look and I agree with Tijuanatoad.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

